# pheasant recipes



## happyspringer (Nov 29, 2005)

I was Just wondering does anybody have any good recipes for pheasant.
Let me know

Thanks Gary


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Pheasant Carbonara

*Not real good for the cholesterol level, but an excellent dish!!

Marinate pheasant in Terriakki for 20 min. Season with garlic powder, curry powder, and blackend seasonings.

To make sauce, fry 6 pieces bacon until crisp, remove. Retain most if not all bacon drippings and brown 3 cloves finely chopped garlic. Add 2 pints heavy whipping cream and 2-3 cups of shredded parmesean cheese. Crumble bacon and return to sauce. Add fresh chopped parsley to sauce as desired, perhaps 1/4 cup. Cook pasta (fettuccine or linguini, just NOT spaghetti), cover with sauce, and top with the blackened and charbroiled pheasant breast from the grill that has been cut into narrow strips after cooking. Enjoy perhaps the best pheasant meal you have ever had!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn that sounds good. Makes my mouth water just reading it!!!!!!!


----------



## happyspringer (Nov 29, 2005)

Man that sounds really good i might have to try that tonight
Thanks

Gary


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

If you do, be sure you follow the recipie exactly...use real garlic, fresh parsley, and it is a must you use heavy whipping cream and enough cheese to make the sauce thick. My Dad tried to use some shortcuts and found out the hard way--went from an excellent meal to just OK.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

*Pheasant and Wild Rice*

Serves: 6
1 cup raw wild rice
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can mushrooms
2 1/2 cups water
Water chestnuts

2 pheasants, cut up, floured and browned
1 pkg. instant onion soup mix

Mix rice, canned soups, water, mushrooms and water chestnuts in 9x13 glass casserole. Add pheasant. Sprinkle with onion soup mix. Cover lightly with foil. Bake 2-2 1/2 hours at 300 degrees.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.pheasantcountry.com/recipes/


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Super easy one, but once again, not the healthiest!

Cut pheasant breasts into strips...Season as desired...Wrap strips in bacon...stick in crockpot and pour over a bottle of your favorite barbeque sauce. Cook on low all day...It will melt in your mouth.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Cut up 1 pheasant into 1" (approx) cubes, add 1 medium chopped onion and brown pheasant with onion.

Add two packages Uncle Bens long grain and wild rice and ingredients per package. Follow directions on rice box and enjoy the results.


----------



## happyspringer (Nov 29, 2005)

For the one with bbq sauce when i cut them into strips do i fold the strips then wrap it in bacon or what do i do that sound really good

thanks Gary


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I am getting hungry, all sound good, thanks!


----------

